# [solved] ati radeon mobility 1300, X-Server hängt sich auf

## linuxexplorer

Hallo!

Ich habe Gentoo Linux nun seit 3 Tagen installiert und muss sagen, dass ich begeistert bin. Momentan ist das ganze Paketverwaltungssystem noch ein bisschen undurchsichtig.. aber das wird sich legen.

Im Moment bastle ich am Einschalten der 3-D Beschleunigung meiner mobility 1300. Der X-Server funktionierte schon, als ich als Treiber vesa ausprobierte.

Nur mit den ATI Treibern hängt sich der X-Server auf.

Hier mein xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout" 

Identifier "X.org Configured" 

Screen "Screen0" 

InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

RgbPath "/usr/share/X11/rgb" 

ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" 

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" 

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

Load "extmod" 

# Load "dbe" 

# Load "dri" 

Load "GLcore" 

Load "glx" 

Load "record" 

Load "xtrap" 

Load "freetype" 

Load "type1" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

Identifier "Keyboard0" 

Driver "kbd" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

Identifier "Mouse0" 

Driver "mouse" 

Option "Protocol" "auto" 

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

Identifier "Monitor0" 

Option "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver" 

Option "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor" 

Option "DPMS" "true" 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

Identifier "Card0" 

Driver "fglrx" 

VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc" BoardName "M52 [ATI Mobility Radeon X1300]" 

BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

Identifier "Screen0" 

Device "Card0" 

Monitor "Monitor0" 

SubSection "Display" 

Viewport 0 0 

Depth 24 

Modes "1024x768" 

EndSubSection 

EndSection

```

Hier das Logfile:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux zeptop 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Fri Jun 1 18:21:18 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 01 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun  1 23:41:15 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c32e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 1028,01bd rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,27a1 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,27d6 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c4 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,7149 card 1028,2003 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 14e4,170c card 1028,01af rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:01:0: chip 1180,0832 card 1028,01bd rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:1: chip 1180,0822 card 1028,01bd rev 19 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:2: chip 1180,0843 card 1028,01bd rev 01 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1028,01bd rev 0a class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:01:4: chip 1180,0852 card 1028,01bd rev 05 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0b:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1021 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,12), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x001a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xefd00000 - 0xefefffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 11: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,11,11), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 11 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xefc00000 - 0xefcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 12: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,12,13), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 12 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 12 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xefa00000 - 0xefbfffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 12 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe01fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xef900000 - 0xef9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M52 [ATI Mobility Radeon X1300] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xefdf0000/16, I/O @ 0xee00/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xefcff000 - 0xefcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xef9fd700 - 0xef9fd7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xefcff000 - 0xefcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xef9fd700 - 0xef9fd7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefcff000 - 0xefcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xef9fd700 - 0xef9fd7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.36.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.36.5

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.36g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Apr 17 2007 10:04:24

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.36.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-338188

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x7149) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefcff000 - 0xefcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xef9fd700 - 0xef9fd7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81dfda8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xefcff000 - 0xefcfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xef9fd700 - 0xef9fd7ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef9fd600 - 0xef9fd6ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xef9fd500 - 0xef9fd5ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xef9fd400 - 0xef9fd4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xef9fd800 - 0xef9fdfff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xef9fe000 - 0xef9fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffa80000 - 0xffa803ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xefffc000 - 0xefffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xefdf0000 - 0xefdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(II) fglrx(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 8/8

(EE) fglrx(0): Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitVisual failed

SetVBEMode failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Komisch ist, dass sich xorg beschwert, keinen Screen gefunden zu haben, oder das depth( 8 ) nicht unterstützt werde. Farbtiefe ist aber auf 24 Bit. 

Hier noch ein emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Jun 2007 12:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

[EDIT]

Ach ja, ich verwende Xorg. 7.2.0, Kernel 2.6.20 (gentoo-sources) und den Ati Treiber 8.36.5

[/EDIT]

Wäre sehr dankbar für einen Tipp.

Liebe Grüsse, LinuxexplorerLast edited by linuxexplorer on Sat Jun 02, 2007 6:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## musv

Find auf den ersten Blick auch keinen Fehler. Probier mal, die Section "Server-Layout" ganz an das Ende der xorg.conf zu schreiben. Vielleicht liegt's ja daran.

----------

## nikaya

```
(EE) fglrx(0): Given depth (8) is not supported by fglrx driver
```

Versuche mal in die Section "Screen" folgendes anzufügen:

```
DefaultDepth   24
```

also in etwa so:

```

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth   24

SubSection "Display"

   Viewport   0 0

   Depth     24

   Modes  "1024x768"

EndSubSection

```

----------

## linuxexplorer

noch mehr Infos:

DRI habe ich aus dem Kernel geschmissen, und im Xorg.conf auskommentiert. Wo kann ich AIGLX deaktivieren?

```

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX 

```

Komisch ist auch, dann fglrx für Xorg. 7.1.0 kompiliert wurde.. (Vermutlich weil closed source). Wird Xorg 7.2 nicht unterstützt? Beim Laden des Modules beschwehrt er sich jedenfalls nicht..

agpgart, intel_agp und fglrx habe per modprobe in dieser Reihenfolge geladen. Ich habe einen Inspiron 6400 mit Intel 945PM Chipsatz. Dann ist der AGP-Bus auch von Intel, oder? (d.h. intel_agp)

Wenn etwas an der Xorg.conf nicht stimmen würde, warum hängt sich Xorg dann auf? Beim Parsen sollte er sich ja schon beschwehren.. Wie gesagt, mit dem vesa Treiber läuft der Xserver.

Liebe grüsse, Linuxexplorer

----------

## AmonAmarth

AIGLX hab ich bei mir folgendermaßen deaktiviert:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Server Layout"

        Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "off"

EndSection

```

ansonsten empfehle ich dir auf jedenfall 24bit zu benutzen! die ati treiber funktionieren nur mit dieser farbtiefe! siehe john.joes beitrag!

----------

## linuxexplorer

also mein xserver läuft nun. Keine Ahnung woran es lag, aber:

AIGLX mit Option "AIGLX" "no" ausgeschaltet

ATI internes AGPGART ausgeschaltet, Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" 

DefaultDepth auf 24 Bit gesetzt

Load dri unkommentiert !?

Die DRI Geschichte verstehe ich noch nicht komplett..

DRI ist doch einerseits im Kernel, um dem radeon oss treiber Zugriff auf die 3-D Funktionalität der Graka zu bieten?

Und dann noch ein Modul in Xorg. Aber ich dachte, dass sich DRI und das fglrx nicht mögen..?

glxgears liefert ungefähr 1000fps. Ist das oke? (Dual Core Centrino 1.8GHZ, 1GB Ram, radeon mobility x1300, 128mb shared)

Liebe Grüsse, Linuxexplorer

----------

